# Informatik Ausbildung  + ?



## Mike184 (16. Juli 2019)

Schonen Tag euch allen,

ich starte im September einen Informatik Kurs der 2 Jahre geht, in diesem soll mir das gängisgte beigebracht werden und falls alles gut lauft sollte ich die folgenden Zertifikate erhalten.

- CompTIA A+ Zertifikat fuer den PC-Techniker
- Zertifikat Systemadministrator
- Zertifikat Netzwerkadministrator
- MCP-Zertifikat (Microsoft Certified Professional) - tendiere zu Netzwerk
- ITCP bei Abschluss der Ausbildungen zum PC-Techniker, System- und Netzwerkadministrator
Genaueres waere unter (FAAI Fachakademie Angewandte Informatik | WIFI Tirol) zu finden.

Derzeit bin ich in einer Art "IT-Support" tätig; besser gesagt für Print-Lösungen d.h ich erledige für Kunden einfache Probleme falls etwas nicht so funktioniert wie beabsichtigt; wirklich fordernd ist dieses aber nicht. Aus diesem Grund auch der Informatik Kurs (schon fix), aber da ich auch bei der Arbeit meistens nicht viel zu tun ist, würde ich mich gerne Privat etwas widmen das mit der bevorstehenden Ausbildung sinnvoll ist. Doch leider bin ich nicht wirklich umfangreich informiert was da sinnvoll wäre und was nicht. Der Schwerpunkt des Kurses ist eher Netzwerke, deshalb würde ich auch gerne etwas dazulernen das mir dann in Zukunft bei der Jobsuche hilfreich sein könnte.

Gibt es da etwas das man sich selbst (durch Bücher/Webseiten) beibringen könnte? Programmiersprachen wie z.b SQL?
Bin eigentlich für alle Ratschläge dankbar und offen.

Schoene Grueße

Mike


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2019)

CISCO Videos.


----------



## Arkintosz (16. Juli 2019)

Research schrieb:


> CISCO Videos.


Man kann damit eventuell gut blenden, aber wenn vor mirirgendwer mit einem Wisch von Cisco herumwedelt, ist der bei mir fachlich direkt unten durch.



Mike184 schrieb:


> Programmiersprachen wie z.b SQL?


Also wenn die einen PC-Admin und Netzwerktechniker ausbilden wollen und ihm SQL beibringen, dann machen sie was falsch. Ich kenne mich in Tirol aber nicht aus - wenn Du SQL lernen musst, wäre das aber sicherlich nur, um Geld an Lehrkräften zu sparen und verschiedene Ausbildungszweige in die gleichen Klassen zu stecken. Das gibt es leider überall.

Ich kenne dafür keine Lehrbücher, die nicht viel zu tief ins Detail gehen. Ich habe gerade einen Handgriff ins Regal über mir gemacht und wenn ich Dir das Buch empfehle, bist Du Netzwerk-Einstein, aber erst nachdem Du 10 Jahre damit verbracht hast, es durchzuarbeiten. (Eventuell kannst Du hinterher trotzdem keinen Router konfigurieren.) Also lass ich das.

Kauf Dir lieber ein Gerät, was Dich inspiriert und lerne es zu benutzen. Das verlinkte ist auch mit OpenWRT kompatibel, steht jedenfalls auf der OpenWRT-Webseite (falls Du nur Open Source vertraust - sollte man...). Zum lernen ist aber RouterOS vielleicht noch deutlich besser. Es wird anfangs vielleicht frustrierend sein und ich würde den Router hinter einen bereits konfigurierten hängen, damit man nicht so viel falsch machen kann. Aber wenn Du das Gerät komplett verstehst, inklusive VPN, VLANs, Firewall-Chains usw. und erklären kannst, wie das über IP-Pakete und Ethernet-Frames praktisch umgesetzt wird, hast Du schon tatsächlich einiges an Ahnung.

Edit: Achja, nur um das klarzustellen... Falls Du an einer Fritzbox oder vergleichbarem Spielzeug lernen willst, kannst Du es gleich lassen. Damit kann man nur eine Internetverbindung herstellen, und irgenwelche halbgaren Spielereien für Leute anstellen, die wirklich gar nichts mit Netzwerk am Hut haben, und schon zufrieden sind, wenn sie den Router "nur" einmal im Monat resetten müssen...


----------



## Research (17. Juli 2019)

Freifunk hat da Listen, kann man, spielen, lernen und Gemein-Nützig sein.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2019)

Die Frage wäre auch, was für ein Wissen denn schon vorhanden ist?
Schonmal Netzwerktechnikunterricht gehabt? Ist OSI-Modell, VLAN, Spanning-Tree, etc. ein Begriff?


----------



## bockwurst90 (20. Juli 2019)

Lerne Python oder Bash oder PowerShell, oder jegliche Kombination davon. Wenn du deine Arbeit automatisieren kannst, hast du mehr Zeit für die Probleme selbst. Das gilt uneingeschränkt.

Cisco Zertifikate sind gut, man lernt alles in ausführlicher Tiefe. Man lernt vorallem Dinge, die du sonst nur an der Uni mitkriegst, in speziellen Büchern aber in fast keiner Fachausbildung und das wird dich später weiterbringen, da du eben der Typ bist, der bei Telekom am Backend schraubt. Aber das ist was für später, perfektioniere die Grundlagen zuerst.

Lass dich auch nicht entmutigen von Büchern, nur weil jemand es nicht fertig gebracht hat. Wie lange du brauchst, um ein Buch durchzuarbeiten, hängt nur von deiner Intelligenz und deinem Willen ab. Du brauchst auch nie alles durchzuarbeiten. Wenn du nur Router konfigurieren willst bis du alt bist, dann gib dich damit zufrieden. Wenn du weiter sein willst als andere, lies Bücher, und festige praktisch on the job, wenn du was anwenden musst.

Einen Router konfigurieren kann man schnell mal, was machst du danach? Du kannst mit Docker Container jegliche Netzwerktopologien erzeugen und Firewalls, VPNs, etc. konfigurieren. Super zum herumspielen.

Befasse dich auch mit Kryptografie. Es ist eine de facto Notwendigkeit. Du musst dafür keine Zahlentheorie lernen, aber zumindest die Prinzipien verstehen und dann selber rumspielen mit openssl oder irgendeinem anderen tool. Leute gehen davon aus, dass du ein Netzwerk sicher betreiben kannst. Wenn du da versagst, wird dich der Kunde in den ruin treiben und dein Ruf ist tot.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du eine 2 jährige Ausbildung machen willst könntest Du dich nach einem HTL Kolleg umschauen (sofern Du Matura hast?).
Ist zwar deutlich aufwändiger, aber dann hast Du eine in Österreich sehr angesehene Berufsausbildung und bist nach wenigen Jahren Ing.

Edit:
Siehe hier:
Kolleg fuer Informatik - IT-Kolleg Imst


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (25. September 2019)

Hallo, 
bin schon seit 10 Jahren Administrator für Netzwerke und dantenbanken bei Infineon (Österreich), kenne diese Ausbildung von Bewerbern bei uns. Ist eine reine Geldmacherei =( leider.  Die kratzen nicht mal an der Oberfläche. In den ersten 4-6 Monaten geht es nur darum einen Server einzurichten + Active Directory usw.


Da wäre es sinnvoller wenn du dir ein einen Haufen Fachbücher (annerkannte) kaufst, dir mit vmware oder virtualbox eine Testumgebung schaffst und alle möglichen Szenarien durchspielst


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2019)

Welche Datenbanken denn? 

Hat Infineon keine Rollentrennung???


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (26. September 2019)

Microsoft SQL Server, MySQL, ORACLE ,PostgreSQL, SQLBase

natürlich gibt es eine Trennung, aber ich arbeite in beiden Bereichen, je nach dem wie das Ticket Volumen ist


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2019)

Scheinst ja der DB-Mann schlechthin zu sein...


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Ich halte von solchen Zertifikaten nicht viel.

Denn die sind arschteuer, oft sehr spezialisiert und auf z.B. 2 Jahre Gültigkeit beschränkt.
Es kann also gut sein, das du das Zertifikat nie bei der Jobsuche einsetzen kannst, weil einfach in der Zeit gerade nichts passende ausgeschrieben ist und wenn die Ausschreibung da ist, ist das Zertifikat wahrscheinlich schon abgelaufen. 
Du holst die meist 4 stelligen Eurobeträge also nicht so wieder rein, dass sich das rechnet, die kosten privat zu tragen. 
Das lohnt sich also nur, wenn du schon in einer Firma angestellt bist, die sagt, wir hätten gerne, dass du diese Weiterbildung besuchst und finanzieren das.

Hab gerade mal auf die Webseite geschaut: FAAI Fachakademie Angewandte Informatik | WIFI Tirol
8200€ sind da schon ne ganz schöne Wucht, die man erst mal aufbringen muss.
Da würde ich eher dazu raten lieber ein Jahr mehr zu investieren und an einer Hochschule einen Bachelor zu machen.

Das sind so die Sachen, die wir im 3. Semester im Modul System und Netzwerkadministration zum Thema Netzwerke hatten:


> ARP, VLAN, DHCP, IP, NFS, NIS, LDAP, DNS, BIND, FTP, SSH, MAIL,
> WWW, PAM, KERBEROS, RADIUS



Wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch die Vorlesungsunterlagen mal als 7z zukommen lassen.  
http://forensic-tools.bplaced.net/f...rkadministration - Vorlesung und Praktikum.7z
Dabei sind auch die Aufgaben aus dem Praktikum wo halt erst selbst ein Debian-Server aufgesetzt wird und dann damit die Konzepte aus der Vorlesung praktisch umgesetzt werden._ Passwort auf Nachfrage per PN. _

Zu solchen Sachen wie SAP oder Windows Server im speziellen sind wird dann auch nicht mehr gekommen.


Ich selbst fange gerade mit meinem Master an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt. Das Cisco Zertifikat ist eine Menge Arbeit (600 Seiten+) und erfordert mehr als 11 Tests und ca. 3 Klausuren. Dafür bekommt man ein Zertifikat das 2 Jahre gültig ist und das dir nur in einigen Firmen etwas bringt. Bzw. ist dieses natürlich rein Cisco bezogen mit jeder Menge Werbung, wodurch man nachher mit dem Rest der auf dem Markt erhältlichen Netzwerkhardware nicht sonderlich viel anfangen kann.


----------

